# Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben



## eike (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo wir wollen im März 2012 in den Öresund mit der MS Gode Michel,kann uns jemand über das Schiff und die Angelmöglichkeiten dort weiterhelfen...Gruss Eike


----------



## Jonne40 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*

Ich war mit der Gode Michel um Bornholm.Bei gutem Wetter
macht das Angeln Spass!  Das Schiff und auch das Essen
sind okay.


----------



## Börlin-Zander (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*

Hallo, wir (ca. 16 Mann)  fahren seit Jahren immer im Dezember eine Tour mit der MS Gode Michel im Öresund auf Hering. Mit Bodo oder Thomas in der Küche wurden wir immer Top versorgt, habe jedenfalls zu dem Thema nie klagen gehört. 

Ich persönlich und die meisten der Mitfahrer waren immer zufrieden, selbst mit einem Tag Sturm wie die letzten beiden Jahre hat es letztlich immernoch gelangt mit dem Fisch.
Im letzten Jahr gab es sogar mal wirklich gut Dorsch zu den Heringen. Was da im März läuft kann ich leider nicht sagen #c

Von der Unterkunft und vom Platz her ist es für Angler ausreichend, meine Frau würde ich dahin nicht mitnehmen (aber die "Gefahr" bestand auch noch nie :q).

Problematisch fand ich den Liegeplatz in Dragör (lag an bauarbeiten im Hafen von Helsingör und im Dezember hieß es auch noch die bleiben für immer in Dragör) bzw. das festmachen an der Insel, da dann nach dem Anlegen aus dem Angelkutter eine schwimmende Kneipe wurde außer saufen konnte man da (zumindest im Dezember) nichts weiter machen. Das wurde ja scheinbar erkannt und geändert nun liegt der Kahn wieder in Helsingör, gut so#6

Die Tour ist alles in allem nicht ganz billig wir kommen so auf ca. 500 - 600 Euronen für die 3 Tage von daher und wegen dem einen oder anderen dem doch was nicht passte fallen leider immer mehr unserer Stammbelegschaft weg und ich befürchte schon in diesem Jahr fahren wir entweder zu 6. oder garnicht :c

So ich hoffe das hilft ein bischen, gebucht habt ihr ja eh schon !?! Wenn Fisch da ist und das Wetter paßt ist der Kutter absolut OK. Also schonmal viel Spaß und krumme Ruten.

Grüße aus Börlin, Mario


----------



## micha_2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*

also ich fahre nächstes jahr das 4.mal nach hasle mit der gode michel, das soll schon was heissen.


----------



## christianjoern (15. März 2012)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*

Na Leute war schon mal wieder jemand auf der Gode Michel Angeln?

Oder war keiner mehr seit 2011?

MFG


----------



## NoMono (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*

Ich hol das Teil mal wieder aus der Versenkung!!;-))

Wir waren im Oktober 2015 mit der Gode Michel im Öresund!!
Was soll ich sagen??....Schiff->Top....Besatzung->Top.....Fisch->Top:m!!!

Fisch war echt gestapelt....mit 8 Mann an 2 Tagen ca.1800 Heringe, etliche Dorsche bis 100cm, Makrelen, Knurrhähne, Köhler und sogar einen Schellfisch und einen Rochen!!

Tour für dieses Jahr ist schon gebucht!!


----------



## Andy007 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*



NoMono schrieb:


> Ich hol das Teil mal wieder aus der Versenkung!!;-))
> 
> Wir waren im Oktober 2016 mit der Gode Michel im Öresund!!



Zeitmaschiene?????

:q


----------



## NoMono (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mit der MS Gode Michel in den Öresund wer kann Auskünfte geben*

Hoppla!!:m


----------

